# Conditional Statements



## Edan

I.E.: If you wouldn't smoke, you would be healthier.
or: if you didn't smoke, you would be healthier today
or: if you don't smoke today, you will be healthier tomorrow

how do you conjugate these conditional statements in Hebrew?


----------



## בעל-חלומות

אם לא תעשן, תהיה בריא יותר.​
אם לא היית מעשן, היית יותר בריא.​ 
אם היום לא תעשן, אתה תהיה יותר בריא מחר.​ 

Conditional Tense in other languages usually turns into future tense in Hebrew, as in the First and third examples, but as you see from the middle one, not always.​


----------



## cfu507

Edan said:


> I.E.: If you wouldn't smoke...


 
I don't understand the tense of this one. Can you tell me?



> or: if you didn't smoke, you would be healthier today


 
אם אתה לא מעשן, אתה בריא יותר - it sounds strange with the word today, isn't this statement in English supposed to be in present but in general? as far as I know this form is used in English to talk about what you would generally do in imaginary situation. Please correct me if I'm wrong!

If you thought about  אם לא תעשן, אתה בריא יותר היום, this form is incorrect.



> or: if you don't smoke today, you will be healthier tomorrow


 
אם לא תעשן היום, תהיה בריא יותר מחר


----------



## Tamar

*If you wouldn't - the rule is: there is no "would" or "will" after if. It is supposed to be: if you hadn't smoked, you would have been healthier. 
If + would / will is incorrect.
That conditional means that you can't turn back time, the action or situation is irreversible. A "lost case". 
(If my explantion is not clear than let me know, I'll try again).

If we wanted the conditional to be a "general truth" it would the last form, both verbs at present tense: if you don't smoke, you are healthier. 

I do agree with how you guys translated it into Hebrew


----------



## Ouizer

I.E.: If you wouldn't smoke, you would be healthier.

How about:

לולא עישנת, היית יותר בריא​


----------



## Ouizer

sorry......

היית בריא יותר

sounds better


----------



## cfu507

Ouizer said:


> I.E.: If you wouldn't smoke, you would be healthier.
> 
> How about:
> 
> 
> לולא עישנת, היית יותר בריא​


 
This would be:
If you hadn't smoked, you would have been healthier.


----------



## cfu507

Tamar said:


> *If you wouldn't - the rule is: there is no "would" or "will" after if. It is supposed to be: if you hadn't smoked, you would have been healthier.
> If + would / will is incorrect.
> That conditional means that you can't turn back time, the action or situation is irreversible. A "lost case".
> (If my explantion is not clear than let me know, I'll try again).


 
Hi Tamar,
I know those rules too, and that's why I coudn't recognize what is the tense in the original sentence
_If you wouldn't smoke, you would be healthier. _
However, it seems that in some cases you can use would and will in if clause, but I still don't completely understand in which cases.
For example, look at this thread, and there are more in the English forum.


----------



## Ouizer

This would be:
If you hadn't smoked, you would have been healthier. 

I think you are wrong here, since 

לולא

is not used only in the past tense


----------



## Tamar

Thanks cfu for the link 
Very enlightening

_If you wouldn't smoke, you would be healthier_
Apparently this sentence is correct. According to that thread 'would' is sometimes used with 'if' to show willingness of the subject. Is that what it means here? 
To me if+would doesn't sound as bad ad if+will. If+will sounds awful to me, but I'm a non native of English, so that probably explains it....



> לולא
> 
> is not used only in the past tense


Ouizer, Could you give an exemple to that in present tense?


----------



## Ouizer

maybe:

לולא רצונם העז לחיות, הם לא היו עומדים כאן היום.......


----------



## cfu507

Ouizer said:


> maybe:
> 
> לולא רצונם העז לחיות, הם לא היו עומדים כאן היום.......


 

הי,
אנגלית ובלשנות בעברית הם לא הצד החזק שלי, אז קבל את תשובתי כדעתי.
לולא/לולי עם פועל יופיע רק עם עבר לדעתי (ואולי גם עתיד). זה נכון שהם עומדים כאן היום וזה משהו שהוא בהווה, אבל רצונם העז לחיות זה לא משהו שקורה רק עכשיו, תתייחס אליו כאילו קרה לפני שאמרת את המשפט.
ללא עזרתך, לא אצליח לחצות את הכביש
ללא עזרתך, אני לא חוצה את הכביש
לולא עזרתך, לא היתי מצליחה לחצות את הכביש​ 
לא מצאתי במילון רגיל אסמכתא למה שאני אומרת, ואם אפשר לסמוך על בבילון בעניין זה, אז שם מופיע שלולא הנו תנאי בזמן עבר או עתיד.​ 
ניסיתי לחשוב על מצב בו אחרי המילה לולא יבוא פועל בלשון הווה, ואני בטוחה שגם לך זה ישמע מוזר. הנה דוגמה:
לולא אתם עומדים כאן עכשיו, לא היתי.... - נכון שזה מוזר?​ 
ניסיתי לחשוב גם על אותה שורה בשיר: לולא היו לו שלוש פינות. יש לכובע שלוש פינות ותמיד יהיו לו. תחשוב על זה ועל הדוגמה שלך אולי כמצב שהוא לא זמן הווה אלא כהצהרה כללית. באנגלית כשאתה רוצה לתת משפט תנאי לאיזושהי הצהרה כללית (לא עכשיו, לא בעבר ולא בעתיד) היתי משתמשת במשפט הבא:​
If they didn't have strong will to live, they wouldn't stand here today​ 

נניח שחברים שלך עכשיו עומדים לידך וקוראים לך "חרשן". היתי אומרת לך:
לולא הספרים שאתה קורא, הם א היו קוראים לך חרשן
אתה קורא ספרים לא רק עכשיו, אלא באופן כללי. וגם אם התחלת לקרוא אותם רק עכשיו, עדיין היתי מתייחסת למשפט כהצהרה כללית ולא משהו שנכון להרגע.
זו דעתי​


----------



## cfu507

אוקי, מצאתי משהו בלשון הווה, אבל תשימי לב שאחרי לולא משתמשים בלשון עבר לתאר פעולה שמתרחשת עכשיו.
לולא עמדתם כאן עכשיו, לא היתי מתרגש כל כך
היתי מתרגמת זאת כך
If you weren't standing here, I wouldn't be so excited​ 
זה נקרא: present unreal conditional + continuous​


----------



## Ouizer

או.קיי שכנעתן אותי 
אני מרימה ידיים
לולא שכנעתן אותי, 
לא הייתי מרימה אותן


----------



## Ouizer

and just for the record.... I am a female


----------



## jdotjdot89

There seem to be quite a few questions about the conditional tenses in Hebrew.  I'm wondering if we could compile some sort of quick-reference document translating certain English conditional phrases to Hebrew and vice-versa?  thoughts?


With regard to "If you wouldn't smoke" at the very beginning, it is correct, though unusual.  It has to do with the intentions of the person being addressed.
A more common usage involves negation:
"If only you wouldn't smoke, dear..." shows that whoever is speaking wishes that the person being addressed would stop smoking.

It can often be confusing.   There are plenty of other uses and connotations of "would," as well.


----------

